# Lost keys



## Mad Professor (Jun 25, 2009)

Girlfriend lost only set of keys to a 1989 chevy. Anybody know if a locksmith can make a set given the VID number? 

I'd call a local shop to ask but they are all closed now (almost 7 PM here)


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 25, 2009)

A new key cylinder may be cheaper than what a locksmith will do but you will still need a door key. I can't remember if they can use a vin that old to cut one. If you can wait, best to call your GM dealer in the morning then compare what you were quoted from the locksmith.


----------



## yodayoda (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure about chevy but on dodge you can just bring your VIN and proof of ownership to a dealer and they can cut you a key by key code. Most parts guys are lazy though and whine about it cause it's a little extra work.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 26, 2009)

Answer my own question here.

Locksmiths not with key code, only from the dealer with key code with title/reg. and picture I.D. Luckily the code was still available!


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> Girlfriend lost only set of keys to a 1989 chevy. Anybody know if a locksmith can make a set given the VID number?
> 
> I'd call a local shop to ask but they are all closed now (almost 7 PM here)



with it being that year most of them were kept on file with gm that year was a iffy you happen to be blessed by having that on file with gm normally it is 12 years that they keep on record after that they may or may not have it on file how i know i been a locksmith here in nc since 94 but im retiriing from it in the next few months after bankruptcy is over with will be going just in my *** business 


normally a key by code costs vary depending on the locksmith themself i know my cost for a key by code was $ 85.00 including service call to go out but if the customer had the key code i would knock off $ 10.00 just for that reason

the way to make a door key is take the glove box lock out there is 4 tumblers in that lock each tumbler is number coded with a 1 ,2 , 3 ,4 or 5 those #s indicate the tumbler depth on the key


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 1, 2015)

Last key I had made off the code cost me $10 at the locksmith


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 10, 2015)

You realize that you responded to a post that was made 4 years before you even found this site?


----------

